# 24V HEAD ON A 12V



## vwnosgti (Feb 18, 2002)

HOW HARD IS THE SWAP ???


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V HEAD ON A 12V (vwnosgti)*

It cannot be done.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 24V HEAD ON A 12V (RipCity Euros)*

iT drops right in!


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 24V HEAD ON A 12V (mattinbend)*

.....If you use the 24V block


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 24V HEAD ON A 12V (mattinbend)*

The 12V VR6 and 24V VR6 are different and you can't swap heads or blocks between these two motors. If you want a 24V VR6 then you must buy the complete motor and swap it in.


----------



## vwnosgti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: 24V HEAD ON A 12V (AbsoluteNovice)*

COOL


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 24V HEAD ON A 12V (vwnosgti)*

fill head stud holes in the block, retap for the 24v head and your good ROFL. but its' not worth it.


----------

